# Where is Best Mach 4 video on setting up stock in vise, offsets



## Cadillac STS (Oct 30, 2017)

Is there a nice video tutorial on setting up stock in a vise and getting the offsets ready for a new setup?

Showing how to move in with the 0.2 inch probe X and Y and then setting Z height?  Where in Mach 4 are the settings when side is found?

I know everyone must do it every time and it would be nice to have a video of how to do it in Mach 4.

Likely similar to Mach 3 but not sure.


----------

